
No grammar? No problem (2013) - joshumax
http://blog.ezyang.com/2013/07/no-grammar-no-problem/
======
dang
From earlier today about the same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19429522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19429522)

